# My new invert-only website: www.planetinverts.com



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Joined!

-Andrew


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Awesome site!:thumbsup:


----------



## fredyk (Jan 2, 2004)

posted question about breeding dwarf crays


----------



## fish_miser (Mar 21, 2007)

There isnt any information on the site! A couple of articles on shrimp tanks isnt going to get you very far. And you might want to consider a professional for the web site, you have no keywords, meta tags, etc. The site will not make it very long. Sorry.

Should have called it yawnfest dot com LOL


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

fish_miser said:


> There isnt any information on the site! A couple of articles on shrimp tanks isnt going to get you very far. And you might want to consider a professional for the web site, you have no keywords, meta tags, etc. The site will not make it very long. Sorry.
> 
> Should have called it yawnfest dot com LOL



Hmmm..... It's a new site.... I didn't know new forums came packed with info already.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Welcome to TPT, we really love your attitude and look forward to many more of your posts.:biggrin: 

Honestly, its a new site. Why not join and contribute to make it a great one!

Nice work wood!



fish_miser said:


> There isnt any information on the site! A couple of articles on shrimp tanks isnt going to get you very far. And you might want to consider a professional for the web site, you have no keywords, meta tags, etc. The site will not make it very long. Sorry.
> 
> Should have called it yawnfest dot com LOL


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

I think he just means if the average joe runs across the site looking for information there isnt much to be had. 

Maybe LOL


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

New site, I bet TPT and other forums were the same at the beginning.
Let the forum grow, participate if you are interested.


----------



## Kelley (Nov 2, 2006)

Wood, I don't keep any shrimp, but if I did, I think that your site would be a cool place to hang out! I really like the lay-out. 


"if you build it, they will come." Give it time. Your site will thrive!


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

HEHE! 

Thanks guys for having my back. lol

He has 8 posts, joined this month, and is from Alabama. Nuff said! LOL 

There will be a lot more information as users submit articles. If he had read the first page of the website he would have seen that it is a knowledge base. Users submit the information, not just a few people. I kinda think that is what a forum is all about... 

Thanks for the compliments on the site/forum guys.


-Ryan


----------



## sethsmom5702 (Mar 12, 2007)

I love your site! It's very helpful. May I offer a suggestion, though? I checked your site out and didn't find what I was looking for on there(in fact, I've only found limited info on the entire web about them). I was looking for info on Rainbow Shrimp. I just purchased a few with my new cherries and after much searching, found that there's not much about them anywhere. I'd love to see something about them on there(and I'm sure other people would be interested too).


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Great site wood, will join!!


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

sethsmom5702 said:


> I love your site! It's very helpful. May I offer a suggestion, though? I checked your site out and didn't find what I was looking for on there(in fact, I've only found limited info on the entire web about them). I was looking for info on Rainbow Shrimp. I just purchased a few with my new cherries and after much searching, found that there's not much about them anywhere. I'd love to see something about them on there(and I'm sure other people would be interested too).


From what I have read about them is that "rainbow shrimp" are actually a bunch of different wild species housed together that are each seperate colors. Therefore they call them "rainbow shrimp." This is what I have read and it is more of a marketing gimmick. I will ask around and find out the true story, but I believe I am right.

As for information, more is being uploaded everyday. The whole purpose of the main website is for forum members to submit their own species info and/or articles. If you have ever been to wikipedia.com you would know what I am talking about.

-Ryan


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Dude, your site is amazing. I was on there for 3 hours last night without realizing it :icon_eek:


----------



## fish_miser (Mar 21, 2007)

wood said:


> HEHE!
> 
> Thanks guys for having my back. lol
> 
> ...



I had no idea intelligence was based on geography. Thank you for your insight. I am sure in time the site will be fine. 

Regards,

selma (she, by the way)


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

fish_miser said:


> I had no idea intelligence was based on geography. Thank you for your insight. I am sure in time the site will be fine.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> selma (she, by the way)


It was a joke. 

-Ryan


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

fish_miser said:


> I had no idea intelligence was based on geography. Thank you for your insight. I am sure in time the site will be fine.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> selma (she, by the way)


Calm down he was just teasing you no harm meant. Maybe you should take a look at the forums, they are already packed with information after only three days


----------

